
MySpace v. Facebook Advertising Showdown. Which Platform Is Better? - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/21/myspace-v-facebook-advertising-showdown-which-platform-is-better/
======
symptic
According to my affiliate marketer friends, Myspace is one of the only
reliable sources of relatively cheap traffic. Google and Facebook are getting
tougher to buy it cheap from.

